# First Bath



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Broggie Bear


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He is adorable wet or dry!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

this cuteness<3


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

how cute


----------



## DogParentofOne (10 mo ago)

Awwwwww


----------

